# CO2 necessary for dwarf hairgrass?



## savvy_skrill (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong section, but I'm curious about the specific needs of dwarf hairgrass, or Eleocharis acicularis. I have it in my overcrowded Mbuna tank, which is recommended to reduce aggression. Since I have a high amount of fish in just a 40 gallon, is a CO2 system necessary? 

I know dwarf hairgrass needs a ton of light, and I will be upgrading soon from 2 watts per gallon to around 4.5 watts per gallon. Wise decision, or unnecessary? I'm also using API root tabs as fertilizer.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

In my experience the only way i've gotten dwarf hairgrass to grow is by using fertilized substrate... I also grew it emersed first which helped a ton. No co2 was used in my successful attempt in growing it.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay thanks. Right now I'm using Quikrete fine sand, is there something I can mix in with it to make it fertilized or would I have to go with something completely new?


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

i grew dwarf hairgrass in 2.5g emersed w/ 1 13w ott light in black flourite it grew in nice and grew a good root system but as soon as i moved the tank and filled it, it got new lights 18w and diy co2 so i cant speak about longevity. i also have it growing in a 20g high tech tank but it seems pretty resilient i once had it growing in a big vase in gravel and a 25w light nothing else it grew in nice but algae took hold quickly!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

In my experience, CO2 isn't necesarry for hairgrass, but a nutrient rich substrate helps.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, awesome. Thanks all of you!


----------

